# help design my shelf layout.



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

i have a room 11'x7' ready for bench work. i have an anyrail file where i drew a 2 foot shelf all the way around. i have been trying different ideas but cannot get any designs i like... i am big on switching and intermodal freight.
i would like a large staging yard and a medium size intermodal yard. and i need room for my bachmann roundhouse and walthers 90' turntable. any help or ideas would rock. :thumbsup:


----------



## beachbum (May 1, 2010)

Hard to suggest much without more of your "givens and druthers". IMO turntables take up a lot of space and have little value on a modern-day layout. But if you really want it...

I would put the IM terminal on the inside of the layout with the mainline behind it - that would allow larger curves on the mainline and you would have easier access to the IM portion (assuming you operate from inside).


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Run your staging tracks down under your main level. You'll free up modeling space on the main level and have better access to your staging yard. I'm currently planning a 3 level layout with 1 whole level dedicated to staging.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

just a thought. to get in are you going to duck under? perhaps you need to leave a bridge


----------



## beachbum (May 1, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> Run your staging tracks down under your main level. You'll free up modeling space on the main level and have better access to your staging yard. I'm currently planning a 3 level layout with 1 whole level dedicated to staging.


Agreed, but OP didn't say if he wanted / could do a multilevel layout. He might be using hollow core doors or such. His givens and druthers would help alot.


----------



## harley-guy (Aug 28, 2010)

just a thought under main level do a u shape for the sagging yard with ramp to pull in and out on back of table.


----------



## harley-guy (Aug 28, 2010)

another thought. if u do a lower table make a elevater platform that can bring the ready train to the main table.


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

sorry i was pretty vague on my original post.
all bench work will be built on 3/4" cabinet grade ply. i dont know if i want to do a bi level layout. at this point it is an option.but i would like to stay to 1 level. 
i agree with moving the main line to the back behind the freight yard. and i already have the roundhouse and turntable so they are mandatory. although i may have a better place for them. 
as for entry. i have not go a chance to measure where the door comes in but i am planning a lift out section for it, not sure if i will use the bridge there or not. 
i actually had thought about the elevator concept but my IM Consists are gonna be 2 dash 9s and 10 to 12 cars so that might be a long elevator... i think ramps would be a better idea.


----------



## harley-guy (Aug 28, 2010)

are you gonna do one or two mainlines


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

2 mains. 
here is what i got so far.
as soon as i can ill measure and add the main entry door.


----------



## harley-guy (Aug 28, 2010)

good lookin im still messin with another design just alot to include for what is wanted


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

yea. i have 1 more idea. i may rework it a little. but i still have to make room for a town somewhere.... lol


----------

